# x - prononciation : [ks] / [gz]



## sun-and-happiness

Je voudrais savoir comment est-ce que je reconnais le "x" prononcé "x" et le "x" prononcé "gz" comme dans hexagone. J'ai noté que couramment on prononcé x comme x, mais quelque fois non. Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider? Merci à l'avance.


----------



## arundhati

Malheureusement, je ne vois pas de règle absolue, cela dépend bien souvent de l'origine du mot.
En effet, "fixité", "hexagone", "exalté" et "vexante" ne se prononce pas pareil et ont pourtant des structures proches.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
On pourrait imaginer une règle la prononciation de "x" proche de la règle de prononciation du "s".

Un _*s*_ entre deux voyelles se prononce "z", un _*s*_ précédé ou suivi d'une consonne (qui peut être un autre "s") se prononce "s".

D'où : un _*x*_ entre deux voyelles se prononce "gz", un _*x*_ suivi d'une consonne se prononce "ks".

_exact_ -> gz
_exister_ -> gz

_expérience_ -> ks
_exciter_ -> ks

Cette règle doit fonctionner pour tous les mots commençant par "ex-".
Mais dans les autres cas, comme l'a dit Arun, il y a beaucoup d'exceptions (ks) à ces règles...


----------



## Maître Capello

TitTornade said:


> D'où : un _*x*_ entre deux voyelles se prononce "gz", un _*x*_ suivi d'une consonne se prononce "ks".
> […]
> Cette règle doit fonctionner pour tous les mots commençant par "ex-".


Même pas ! 

_exhumer, exhaler, exhaustif, exhiber…
_
P.S.: En outre, _exsangue_ peut se prononcer des deux manières…


----------



## Salvage

Savoir dire: Cours de phonétique et de prononciation, second edition
Diane Dansereau
Houghton Mifflin

p. 210-211, 217

1.  À l'initial du mot, *x* se prononce [gz]: xylophone
2.  À la fin du mot, *x* est presque toujours muet: eaux

    Exceptions:
    Dans les mots étrangers elle se prononce [ks]: index
    La lettre *x* suivie de *e* à la fin du mot se prononce aussi [ks]: taxe

3.  À l'intérieur du mot, *x* se prononce [ks] devant une consonne sourde et [gz] entre voyelles:
extra              exister
excessif   hexagone

    Exceptions:

    Entre voyelles, à l'interieur des mots savants ou étrangers, *x* se prononce [ks]
    taxi               Mexique
    Texas          lexique

4.  Dans les mots dérivés d'un mot avec [ks] on garde la combinaison sourde:
    complexe    ->    complexité
    taxe           ->    taxer

5.  Le son [s] correspond à *x* dans les mots soixante, Bruxelles, six, dix.


----------



## lilouxrs

Maître Capello said:


> Même pas !
> 
> _exhumer, exhaler, exhaustif, exhiber…_
> 
> P.S.: En outre, _exsangue_ peut se prononcer des deux manières…


 

mais maître capello, est-ce qu'il ne s'agit pas dans ces cas-là de h muets, qui n'entrent donc pas en ligne de compte? (ils sont toujours suivis de voyelles)


----------



## TitTornade

lilouxrs said:


> mais maître capello, est-ce qu'il ne s'agit pas dans ces cas-là de h muets, qui n'entrent donc pas en ligne de compte? (ils sont toujours suivis de voyelles)


 
J'avais prévu la même réponse, au cas où quelqu'un posait la question  

Sinon, merci Salvage pour l'extrait de cours de phonétique ! J'imprime


----------



## geostan

Voilà un détail qui m'a toujours échappé: la prononciation du mot _hexagone_.
Je l'ai toujours prononcé [ks], sans doute à cause de la prononciation de l'anglais.


----------



## tilt

J'ai lu dans quelques ouvrages que le _x_ en initiale devrait normalement se prononcer [ks], sauf devant un _a_, où il devient [gz].
Des mots comme _xylophone_ sont d'ailleurs donnés avec les deux prononciations dans le TLFi.

Ceci dit, en pratique, je trouve extrêmement difficile de dire _ksilophone_, et j'ai toujours prononcé _gzilophone_, conformément à l'excellent article posté par Salvage, mais auquel il convient d'ajouter :
6.  Le son [z] correspond à *x* dans les mots _deuxième, sixième, dixième_.



TitTornade said:


> il y a beaucoup d'exceptions (ks) à ces règles...


Attention, ici c'est le fait d'avoir _ce _après _x_ qui implique la prononciation en [ks].
En fait, le _x_ peut même être considéré comme réduit à un simple [k] !


----------



## Zunak

Salvage said:


> 5. Le son [s] correspond à *x* dans les mots soixante, Bruxelles, six, dix.


 ...ainsi qu'Auxerre.


----------



## greatbear

Bonjour et bonne année à tous!

Pourquoi on prononce “hexagone” comme [ε*gz*agɔn] et “examen” comme [ε*gz*am̃ε] mais “maxime” comme [ma*ks*im] et pas [magzim]? Quelles sont les règles qui s’appliquent ici?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses et explications!


----------



## janpol

Je prononce [maksim], maxima (ks), maxillaire (ks), xénon (ks), xénophobe (gz), xylophage (gz), laxiste(ks)...
Je ne sais pas si une règle existe


----------



## greatbear

Merci janpol! Alors, il faut apprendre par coeur la prononciation de chaque mot qui contient un “x”?


----------



## janpol

Ils sont en nombre limité et ceux que l'on utilise spontanément sont encore moins nombreux !
Je ne crois pas qu'il faille les apprendre par coeur : retenir la prononclation de ceux que l'on rencontre doit suffire...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'ai l'impression que je prononce ks lorsque le x est précédé d'un a, sinon je prononce gs. (oui, je dis bien gzénon et non ksénon comme Janpol, une fois n'est pas coutume ).


----------



## zaby

[…]

Comme Lacuzon, je prononce gz dans xénon


----------



## janpol

Mon dico Hachette 1991 donne ks


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour _xénon_, je n'arrive pas à savoir ce que je dis !  En tout cas, aucune des deux prononciations ne me choque, contrairement à tous les termes commençant pas _xylo-_ que je ne me verrais pas prononcer autrement que [ks].


----------



## Nanon

[ks] dans xylophone, xérophtalmie, xanthoderme, xérès... Je dois être une Suissesse qui s'ignore .
Ne voyez là aucune aspiration à l'exil [gz] fiscal, cependant .


----------

